# Roady 2 dashboard vent mount issue



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

Has anybody else had their vent mount for their Roady(2) break?? It seems slightly flimsy to me. I take the unit indoors each night so the mounting and dismounting occurs every day... It was so cold yesterday morning that when I mounted my Roady2 to it and then attemped to plug in the direct wiring it actually broke! I thought I was being ginger with it too...
I'm going to fabricate a more solid, lightweight aluminum mount for the vents on my dash. That should rid my grief...


----------



## trnsfrguy (Nov 11, 2004)

My vent clip falls off the vent from time to time, but it didn't break YET...


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

I found a very secure way to remount mine... I wish we could post pics here.
Dave


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You can, in the reply page, click on manage attachments, or if you have your own site you can upload them and hot link them with the img tags.


----------

